# Install X11(10.3.9) on 10.4.3



## macjon (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello all!

I'm running a software remotely at my uni. After some investigation it seems like the software doesn't support the new version of X11 which comes with the 'Tiger' install CD. 
To clearify, the software was runnig perfect using X11 under 10.3.9 but trying to run the software from my new PB G4 and the X11 coming with 'Tiger' it doesn't work. 
However it seems like it is a matter of that the software only support v4.3.0 of X11 and the new v. is 4.4.0 which is not supported.

So I'm wondering if it would work to install the old X11 (v.4.3.0) on the 10.4.3 operative? or will it cause problems i.e has anyone tried this?

p.s the software is ABAQUS v6.5 and university has it installed on a linux cluster (Mandrake 10.x). And I am ssh -X to this cluster- i.e using X11. d.s


----------

